# Amazon schafft 100.000 Elektro-Lieferwagen an: Klimaneutral bis 2040



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon schafft 100.000 Elektro-Lieferwagen an: Klimaneutral bis 2040*

						Versandriese Amazon hat passend zum heutigen Tag der "Klimakrise" die Initiative "Climate Pledge" gegründet und erklärt, bis 2040 klimaneutral sein zu wollen. Als erste Maßnahme werden 100.000 Elektrofahrzeuge bei einem US-Unternehmen bestellt. Auch andere Firmen sollen nach Vorbild Amazons ermutigt werden, etwas gegen den Klimawandel zu unternehmen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon schafft 100.000 Elektro-Lieferwagen an: Klimaneutral bis 2040*


----------



## Lichterflug (20. September 2019)

Es ist zwar einerseits schön zu hören, aber idR - so wie auch hier - geht man dem Punkt "erneuerbare Energien" aus dem Weg und spricht es lediglich ganz allgemein an.
Wie genau, sollen die 100.000 Fahrzeuge denn klimaneutrale Energie erhalten? Windkraft? Wasserkraft? Wieviel Energie ist hierzu notwendig und von welchen Standorten werden diese Energiemengen gezogen bzw. wie gespeichert?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (20. September 2019)

Totaler Unsinn, die Batterieherstellung ist extrem umweltschädlich, da kann man auch beim Verbrenner bleiben. 

Verstehe diesen Hype um batteriebetriebene Elektroautos nicht, Vernunft spielt da wohl keine Rolle, eher Ideologie.

Wenn dann sollte in Forschung zu Wasserstoffautos investiert werden.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. September 2019)

Man muss nur das "böse" Wort Atomstrom in den Mund nehmen. Wenns läuft und nichts defekt ist, ist der durchaus klimaneutral. 

Selbst wenn was passiert, man hat dennoch die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Entweder eine planetare Wüste (weil niemand den Klimawandel aufhalten konnte) oder ein radioaktiver Fallout.


----------



## Andrej (20. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zp3lZDi5Cck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-cVr_4PH4mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wd1X7CGSt4Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schluumi (20. September 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Totaler Unsinn, die Batterieherstellung ist extrem umweltschädlich, da kann man auch beim Verbrenner bleiben.
> 
> Verstehe diesen Hype um batteriebetriebene Elektroautos nicht, Vernunft spielt da wohl keine Rolle, eher Ideologie.
> 
> Wenn dann sollte in Forschung zu Wasserstoffautos investiert werden.



Es ist 2020. Die Studien wurden ausreichend gepublisht. Lies sie halt. Verbrenner haben eine schlechtere Klimabilanz als E-Autos. Brennstoffzellentechnik wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit Batterietechnologie koexistieren in unterschiedlichen Anwendungsbereichen.


----------



## ToZo1 (20. September 2019)

Zynismus on: Da werden die kleinen Cobalt-Kobolde in Afrika ja mal so richtig in den Sklavenmiene rackern dürfen, damit der reichste Mann der Welt seinen verrückten Fake-Umweltschutz in die Tat umsetzen lassen kann. Abgesehen davon bestellt man am besten nichts bei Amazon im Winter, wo die Fahrer im E-Auto bei 50% Batteriekapazität die Wahl haben, ins Ziel zu kommen oder zu frieren für das neue Smarthphone von FFF-Malte-Torben. Und aufgeladen werden können die Dinger im Winter durch Öko-Solarstrom auch nicht.  Und wen es interessiert, mit welchen Umweltschweinereien das Lithium aus der Erde für die Wohlfühl-E-Autos  geholt wird, der verliert den Glauben an den Restverstand der Menschheit.
Auch "lustig" was die Feuerwehr für Probleme im Gegensatz zu Benzinern bei Post-E-Autos hat, wenn die gar nicht so selten abbrennen. Sich dabei vor der austretenden Flußsäure zu schützen ist da noch eines der kleineren Kontaminierungsproblem bei solchen Kisten.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (20. September 2019)

@schluumi
Wenn sie mit 100% erneuerbaren Energien betankt werden.

Und die wird es in 50 Jahren noch nicht geben, weil man sie nicht speichern kann und man deshalb keine Grundlastfähigkeit hat.

Alles was dieses Gehabe zur Zeit bringt ist höhere Kosten für Verbraucher.


----------



## wtfNow (20. September 2019)

_"..., etwas gegen den Klimawandel zu unternehmen."_
Ja versucht mal...
Pssst, das Klima wandelt sich ständig, völlig ohne Menscheninfluss. Nicht weiter verraten!

Ich begrüße mit der Aktion vor allem die technische Entwicklung der E-Autos.
Die Technik steckt von A-Z noch in den Kinderschuhen.
Ein Glück regelt das die freie Markwirtschaft selbst, sonst wären wir heute noch mit Kutschen unterwegs.


----------



## schluumi (20. September 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> @schluumi
> Wenn sie mit 100% erneuerbaren Energien betankt werden.
> 
> Und die wird es in 50 Jahren noch nicht geben, weil man sie nicht speichern kann und man deshalb keine Grundlastfähigkeit hat.
> ...



Nein, mit aktuellem Strommix. Die Bilanz wird tendenziell noch besser. Wir haben außerdem Gastanks die 23 Milliarden Kubikmeter fassen, mit denen wir komplett Deutschland über Monate mit Strom versorgen können. Das reicht locker um Grundlast in Downtimes über flexible Gaskraftwerke zu garantieren. Du pumpst die Dinger einfach mit Power-to-Gas voll, dann brauchste auch die Parks nicht immer abschalten weil das Netz voll ist.


----------



## ToZo1 (20. September 2019)

wtfNow schrieb:


> _"..., etwas gegen den Klimawandel zu unternehmen."_
> 
> Ein Glück regelt das die freie Markwirtschaft selbst, sonst wären wir heute noch mit Kutschen unterwegs.



Ja aber nur, wenn du ne Markwirtschaft hast. Sonst schreibt dir das FFF-Klimawahrheitskommitee nämlich vor, was du zu kaufen/besitzen/essen/tun hast. Also nix mit freiem Markt, freier Auswahl oder einfach nur Freiheit, sondern nur ne neue DDR in ganz ganz groß...


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Ja aber nur, wenn du ne Markwirtschaft hast. Sonst schreibt dir das FFF-Klimawahrheitskommitee nämlich vor, was du zu kaufen/besitzen/essen/tun hast. Also nix mit freier Markt und Auswahl oder einfach nur Freiheit, sondern nur ne neue DDR in ganz ganz groß...



Wer schreibt dir vor, was du zu kaufen oder besitzen darfst?
Du kannst 10x im Jahr eine Kreuzfahrt machen und jeden Tag Steak essen.
Nur muss das eben auch richtig was kosten und das ist aktuell nicht der Fall.
Wer viel CO2 erzeugt, muss eben auch viel bezahlen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Bluebird (20. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer schreibt dir vor, was du zu kaufen oder besitzen darfst?
> Du kannst 10x im Jahr eine Kreuzfahrt machen und jeden Tag Steak essen.
> Nur muss das eben auch richtig was kosten und das ist aktuell nicht der Fall.
> Wer viel CO2 erzeugt, muss eben auch viel bezahlen. Ganz einfach.



Wieso soll auch jeder Mensch ein Recht auf sein Schnitzel die Woche haben , oder seinen Jahres Urlaub an der Sonne !
Geld haben ist eben Geil und die Armut der anderen kotzt einen nur an ...  oder wer sagt denn dann was es kosten muss und wann es zu billig ist ?! die Regierung du irgednwelche Klima Faschisten ...
Das selbe  bei einer Steuer auf Zucker , da ist fuer einen Harzer eben bald schluss mit Cola und auch wenn ich es mir leisten kann finde ich die Richtung wo es aktuell hin geht nicht nett .


----------



## ToZo1 (20. September 2019)

Wen es interessiert ein interessanter Kommentar heute auf Welt online:

Luisa Neubauer: „Das ist kein Durchbruch, das ist ein Skandal“ - WELT
-----------------------------------------------------
erwacheundlache
vor 8 Stunden
 Mein 15jähriger Sohn rief mich gerade an und berichtete, dass Sie von ihrer Schule gezwungen(!) werden zum Brandenburger Tor (FFF-Demo) zu fahren. Erst dort angekommen könnten sie sich abmelden.
Nur falls nachher mit den ach so vielen Demoteilnehmern Politik gemacht werden sollte.
[...]

erwacheundlache
vor 6 Stunden
 Ich habe Klassenlehrerin und Schulleitung angemailt und werde gerne weiter berichten.


erwacheundlache
vor 4 Stunden
 Mein Sohn ist inzwischen zu Hause und bestätigt: nach geplantem, vorzeitigen Schulschluss, ist den Kindern NICHT (wie zuvor kundgetan) freigestellt worden zur FFF-Demo zu gehen. Plötzlich hieß es alle müssen zum Brandenburger Tor (liegt nicht auf dem Heimweg der Pankower Schüler) und können sich dort erst vom “Unterricht“ abmelden.
Eine Stellungnahme der Schule habe ich bisher leider noch nicht erhalten.
-------------------------------------------------
Leute, daß was hier gerade im Land abläuft, wird ganz ganz finster enden. Ich kenne solchen Zwang durch Schule und Lehrer noch aus meiner Schulzeit in der DDR. Da wurden auch die Kinder und Jegendliche für das system instrumenatlisiert. Das hier ist der Beginn einer Dikatur mittels instrumenalisierter Kinder und Jugendliche. Und nein, diese Kids demonstrieren nicht gegen das System, sondern werden vom System benutzt um sagen zu können: Seht her, ihr wolltest es so. Wir haben uns nur euerm Willen gebeut!
Guckt euch einfach nur an, wer diese FFF-Bewegung bezahlt... das ist keine Graswurzelbewegung, das ist advanced softpower der Reichsten der Reichen dieses Planeten zum Umbau unserer Demokratien und weiteren Umverteilung nach ob.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (20. September 2019)

Ich finde es lustig das sich Menschen darüber aufregen ob das was bringt oder nicht. Wichtig war doch nur das es überhaupt öffentlich gemacht wird. Marketingtechnisch genau das richtige was Amazon da gemacht hast.


----------



## ToZo1 (20. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer schreibt dir vor, was du zu kaufen oder besitzen darfst?
> Du kannst 10x im Jahr eine Kreuzfahrt machen und jeden Tag Steak essen.
> Nur muss das eben auch richtig was kosten und das ist aktuell nicht der Fall.
> Wer viel CO2 erzeugt, muss eben auch viel bezahlen. Ganz einfach.



1.) CO2 ist die Grundlage unseres Lebens. Ohne CO2 keine Pflanzen. Ohne Pflanzen kein O2 zum Atmen für dich und mich -> wir sterben alle.
2.) Wenn ein Produkt durch Regierungsintervention so teuer gemacht wird, daß ich es mir nicht mehr leisten kann, sondern nur noch eine kleine Oberschicht, obwohl es ansonsten wesentlich billiger für alle zu erwerben wäre, dann ist dass KEIN freier Markt sondern Staatsdirigismus... manche sagen dazu auch Staatssozialismus gegen das Volk.


----------



## INU.ID (20. September 2019)

> Außerdem hat Bezos angekündigt, dass der Konzern 100.000 US-Dollar in Wiederaufforstungsprojekte investieren wird.


100.000$, von einem Unternehmen dessen Boss über ein Vermögen von ca. 150.000.000.000$ verfügt. 


phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Totaler Unsinn, die Batterieherstellung ist extrem umweltschädlich,


Falsch, sie kann extrem umweltschädlich sein, muß es aber nicht. Und zwar weder die Herstellung an sich (mit 100% Ökostrom), noch durch die (Förderung der) verwendeten Materialien/Erden.


----------



## Chukku (20. September 2019)

Wo kommt denn die Vokabel "klimaneutral" plötzlich her?
Was soll denn das überhaupt sein?

Ganz gefährliche Sache, wenn die Leute plötzlich anfangen zu glauben,  dass "lokal Emissionsfrei" gleichbedeutend ist mit "tut dem Klima nicht weh".


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> 1.) CO2 ist die Grundlage unseres Lebens. Ohne CO2 keine Pflanzen. Ohne Pflanzen kein O2 zum Atmen für dich und mich -> wir sterben alle.
> 2.) Wenn ein Produkt durch Regierungsintervention so teuer gemacht wird, daß ich es mir nicht mehr leisten kann, sondern nur noch eine kleine Oberschicht, obwohl es ansonsten wesentlich billiger für alle zu erwerben wäre, dann ist dass KEIN freier Markt sondern Staatsdirigismus... manche sagen dazu auch Staatssozialismus gegen das Volk.



Meine Fresse -- informiere dich bitte, bevor du so einen Unsinn verbreitest.


----------



## XXTREME (20. September 2019)

Hahaha...ich lach mich tot..."klimaneutrale" Elektroautos gibt´s nicht oder kommt der Strom der Amazon Flotte nur durch Windräder und Voltaik  ?! Von der Akku Produktion sprechen wir mal besser überhaupt nicht .


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. September 2019)

In meinen Augen völliger Schwachsinn solang der deutsche Strommix weiterhin weitestgehend aus fossilen Brennstoffen und den bösen Akws besteht kann man nicht von "Klimaneutral" sprechen obwohl das Wort an sich schon etwas paradox ist, von der Herstellung der Batterien nicht zu sprechen. 



> _Außerdem hat Bezos angekündigt, dass der Konzern 100.000 US-Dollar in Wiederaufforstungsprojekte investieren wird._



Was ein lächerlicher Betrag für so eine große Firma, würde Amazon mal das Geld in die Wiederaufforstung stecken das sie in Deutschland von ihrem Gewinn nicht versteuern mussten wären das ganz andere Summen. Nur mal so als Vergleich DiCaprio hat allein 5 Millionen Dollar zur Rettung des brasilianischen Regenwandels gespendet.


----------



## Kuhprah (20. September 2019)

Vergesst bei der ganzen Sachen einfach mal Deutschland. Das interrresiert global niemanden... Das ist nur um sich zu beruhigen und so lange so weiter zu machen bis man alles an die Wand gefahren hat. Guckt einfach mal auf die IAA. Vor 2 Jahren hiess es von dem grossen deutschen Autokonzern dass E-Autos nix taugen und nix sind. Jetzt haben sie den ID3 vorgestellt und jetzt heisst es "Now you can". Wobei sie eher sagen müssen, "now we can too", andere waren halt einige Jährchen schneller. Aber was zuerst ganz böse ist wird plötzlich super wenn man selber mitspielen kann.

Ich befürworte die Investition in Elektrische Zulieferfahrezuge. Es fördert die Entwicklung, reduziet Lärm, Abgase und Dreck und macht unabhängig von der Ölindustrie. Damit wandert die Kohle nicht mehr teilweise in den Nahen Osten wo damit sonst was gemacht wird. 
Und zum Thema sauber... ich weiss ja nicht wie die Gegenden aussehen wo nach Öl gebohrt wird, wo aus Ölsanden das Zeug gewonnen wird und man mittels Fracking an den Stoff kommen muss. Dazu jetzt grad wieder das kleinere Feuer in Saudi Arabien. Aber stimmt schon, Öl ist deutlich besser und viel umweltfreundlicher als die Alternativen...


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2019)

Einfach mal die Löcher anschauen, die die Kohleförderung hinterlässt.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Was ein lächerlicher Betrag für so eine große Firma, würde Amazon mal das Geld in die Wiederaufforstung stecken das sie in Deutschland von ihrem Gewinn nicht versteuern mussten wären das ganz andere Summen. Nur mal so als Vergleich DiCaprio hat allein 5 Millionen Dollar zur Rettung des brasilianischen Regenwandels gespendet.


100K $ ist wirklich ein Witz. Die sollten sich schämen.


----------



## XXTREME (20. September 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Vergesst bei der ganzen Sachen einfach mal Deutschland. Das interrresiert global niemanden... Das ist nur um sich zu beruhigen und so lange so weiter zu machen bis man alles an die Wand gefahren hat. Guckt einfach mal auf die IAA. Vor 2 Jahren hiess es von dem grossen deutschen Autokonzern dass E-Autos nix taugen und nix sind. Jetzt haben sie den ID3 vorgestellt und jetzt heisst es "Now you can". Wobei sie eher sagen müssen, "now we can too", andere waren halt einige Jährchen schneller. Aber was zuerst ganz böse ist wird plötzlich super wenn man selber mitspielen kann.
> 
> Ich befürworte die Investition in Elektrische Zulieferfahrezuge. Es fördert die Entwicklung, reduziet Lärm, Abgase und Dreck und macht unabhängig von der Ölindustrie. Damit wandert die Kohle nicht mehr teilweise in den Nahen Osten wo damit sonst was gemacht wird.
> Und zum Thema sauber... ich weiss ja nicht wie die Gegenden aussehen wo nach Öl gebohrt wird, wo aus Ölsanden das Zeug gewonnen wird und man mittels Fracking an den Stoff kommen muss. Dazu jetzt grad wieder das kleinere Feuer in Saudi Arabien. Aber stimmt schon, Öl ist deutlich besser und viel umweltfreundlicher als die Alternativen...



Na wir hier in Deitschland bauen wenigstens Autos . Sind die Officiersmesser und Kuckuksuhren eigentlich "klimaneutral" hergestellt  ?


----------



## XXTREME (20. September 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> 100K $ ist wirklich ein Witz. Die sollten sich schämen.



Das kann sich nur um ein Fehler handeln . Eher 10.000000$ und das selbst sind Peanuts für den Typen .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. September 2019)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> Totaler Unsinn, die Batterieherstellung ist extrem umweltschädlich, da kann man auch beim Verbrenner bleiben.


Das ist falsch. Die erstmalige Herstellung ist ärgerlich, danach hat man die Materialien. Und dann kann man sie recykeln.
Mit jedem neuen Auto aber geht der Ärger weiter. Verbrennungsmotoren sind tod, mause tod ....


----------



## claster17 (20. September 2019)

Unabhängig vom Klimaaspekt finde ich elektrische Lieferfahrzeuge ganz sinnvoll, denn häufig wird das Auto nur gestartet um es nach gefühlt 20m wieder abzustellen. Mit einem E-Auto sollte der Verschleiß deutlich geringer sein.


----------



## BxBender (21. September 2019)

100000 mal Umweltsünde begangen.
Elektroautos sind schlimmer als Diesel, was den CO2 Verbrauch angeht.
Mus sja nicht jeder so dumm sein wie die Politiker, die sich von der Automilbranche beraten lässt.
Auf Nachfrage bei den Herstellern, wissen diese nicht einmal selber, was wie unter welchen Bedingungen wie umweltschädlich hergestellt wird.
Welch eine Schande!


----------



## Basileukum (21. September 2019)

Ach, das Silkonvalleygesindel, was ein Geschmeiß. Hirnlos, aber voller gutseinwollens. 

Erklärt mal jemand dem wenig hellen Jeff, daß ein Elektroauto nicht "klimaneutral" sein kann, weil die Herstellung (die riesige Batterie etc.), extrem umweltschädlich ist und auch extrem aufwendig zu entsorgen, was man leider auch bei der "Klimaneutralität" berücksichtigen sollte. 

Ich hoffe ich habe das Genie Bezos nicht in seiner "geistigen" "Aktivität" überflügelt. Kann sich ja mal in den Amazonshop begeben und darüber ein Buch bestellen.


----------



## Mintnix (21. September 2019)

ToZo1 schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert ein interessanter Kommentar heute auf Welt online:
> 
> Luisa Neubauer: „Das ist kein Durchbruch, das ist ein Skandal“ - WELT
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ...



Leider können sich die meisten hier nicht vorstellen, dass man ständig belogen wird von Staat und Medien. Das ist für den Einzelnen unvorstellbar und auch nicht mal verwerflich bei der Medienpolitik. Dass der vergangene Staat DDR nicht ein mahnendes Beispiel ist, das ist doch schlimm und ich glaube die FFF kennen DDR nur als Arbeitsspeicher für PC. Deshalb "Eisberg voraus - volle Fahrt geradeaus." #1984

Achso noch vergessen:
Gut das der Strom für den ganzen Mist aus der Steckdose kommt und nicht aus dem Kraftwerk. Tzzzzz


----------



## Leob12 (21. September 2019)

BxBender schrieb:


> 100000 mal Umweltsünde begangen.
> Elektroautos sind schlimmer als Diesel, was den CO2 Verbrauch angeht.
> Mus sja nicht jeder so dumm sein wie die Politiker, die sich von der Automilbranche beraten lässt.
> Auf Nachfrage bei den Herstellern, wissen diese nicht einmal selber, was wie unter welchen Bedingungen wie umweltschädlich hergestellt wird.
> Welch eine Schande!


Jo stimmt, viel schlimmer als Diesel, vor allem ist Diesel ja unbegrenzt verfügbar, deswegen machen wir so weiter wie bisher. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poulton (21. September 2019)

So oft hat schon lange nicht mehr das Murmeltier gegrüßt. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. September 2019)

Mintnix schrieb:


> Leider können sich die meisten hier nicht vorstellen, dass man ständig belogen wird von Staat und Medien. Das ist für den Einzelnen unvorstellbar und auch nicht mal verwerflich bei der Medienpolitik.



Na dann ist ja blos gut für dich das die großen Westdeuschen Führer in der Führungsetage der AfD nie lügen.


----------



## Leob12 (21. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja blos gut für dich das die großen Westdeuschen Führer in der Führungsetage der AfD nie lügen.


Da vertrauen wir lieber einem zufälligen Kommentar unter einem Artikel irgendwo im Netz. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann ist ja blos gut für dich das die großen Westdeuschen Führer in der Führungsetage der AfD nie lügen.



Genau, denn sonst hätte das ja massive Konsequenzen zur Folge.


----------



## Johnny05 (21. September 2019)

Amazon , Umweltschutz und Klimaneutral .... finde den Fehler 


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> So oft hat schon lange nicht mehr das Murmeltier gegrüßt.



Das hatte ich damals live gesehen. Herrlich, ein Stück Fernsehgeschichte. Aber die meisten hier werden an Agitator Löwenthal nicht mehr kennen. Wie heißt es auf Wiki doch so schön:
_
„Die verbissenen Fernseh-Agitatoren Löwenthal („ZDF-Magazin“) und  Schnitzler („Der schwarze Kanal“) haben den Zuschauern in Ost und West  jahrzehntelang die deutsche Klein-Klein-Variante des Kalten Kriegs in  die Wohnzimmer getragen. Ein amüsanter Rückblick in die Steinzeit des  Propagandafernsehens.“_


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

Das ist doch reine Augenwischerei,

solange Fremdfirmen das Gros der Zustellung unternehmen,

wird Amazon niemals "grün".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> solange Fremdfirmen das Gros der Zustellung unternehmen,
> 
> wird Amazon niemals "grün".


Billige, ausgebeutete Angestellte unter dem Mindestlohn sind doch voll ökologisch, weil die gar kein Geld haben, um großartig zu verschwenden

- Sarkasmus Ende -


----------



## Adi1 (21. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Billige, ausgebeutete Angestellte unter dem Mindestlohn sind doch voll ökologisch, weil die gar kein Geld haben, um großartig zu verschwenden
> 
> - Sarkasmus Ende -



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Billige, ausgebeutete Angestellte unter dem Mindestlohn sind doch voll ökologisch, weil die gar kein Geld haben, um großartig zu verschwenden
> 
> - Sarkasmus Ende -



Tja, aber bei Amazon ist die Graphikkarte ja noch mal 2€ günstiger. Und der Versand ist gratis und in nur 24h ist die da... juhu.. also wird dort gekauft.  Rückversand ist ja auch noch gratis, da muss ich nicht mal überlegen sondern kann mich einfach durchs Sortiment bestellen, ich hab ja 14 Tage Zeit...

Tja, woher da wohl die ausgebeuteten Arbeitsnehmer kommen... würde man die anständig bezahlen hätte sie mehr Geld und würden eventuell anfangen sich beim Konsum etc. auch mal Gedanken über Umweltschutz etc. zu machen. Aber wer nicht weiss wie er so durch kommt wird beim Konsum nicht grad nach nachhaltigen Produkten suchen. Und die Geiz-is-Geil Fraktion will das billigste so schnell wie möglich. Auch die nutzen jede Gelegenheit um immer das Neueste zu haben was auch zu erhöhtem Transportaufwand etc. führt. Umweltschutz etc. ist nicht die Sache von Politikern etc. Sondern die jedes Einzelnen. Und je mehr mit machen desto mehr ändert sich.... aber was zu tun ist halt für die meisten zu unbequem. Erst mal warten bis die anderen was tun, warum auch sollte man gegen die Massen schwimmen, die wissen doch was am Besten ist.


----------



## Herbststurm (21. September 2019)

Wie die Rohstoffe für die Batterien gewonnen werden, wird dabei immer verschwiegen. ( gibt genug Dokus darüber )

E-Autos sind nach Außen eine völlige Mogelpackung ... den Leuten wird ein gutes Gewissen beim Kauf eingeredet, die dreckige Wahrheit logischerweise verschweigen. 

Mehr mit der Bahn transportieren, die letzten Kilometer vom Frachtbahnhof per LKW zum Ziel ... hatte bei uns in der Gegend mal sehr gut funktioniert ... jetzt verstopfen die LKW`s die Landstraßen und auf den Lagerhäusern der Bahn wachsen die Birken auf den Dächern und verfallen bzw. wurden viele schon dem Erdboden gleich gemacht.

Ob das der richtige Weg am Ende ist, dass jetzt Alle auf E-Autos umschwenken, anstatt andere Lösungen zu unterstützen, wird sich noch zeigen müssen.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2019)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Mehr mit der Bahn transportieren, die letzten Kilometer vom Frachtbahnhof per LKW zum Ziel ... hatte bei uns in der Gegend mal sehr gut funktioniert ... jetzt verstopfen die LKW`s die Landstraßen und auf den Lagerhäusern der Bahn wachsen die Birken auf den Dächern und verfallen bzw. wurden viele schon dem Erdboden gleich gemacht.



Das war mal das große Ziel, aber die Bahn selbst hat ja die Bahnhöfe abgeschafft, an denen die LKw beladen werden sollten.
Dazu kommt, dass die Unternehmen LKw inzwischen als Lager mit benutzen, da Lagerfläche auch teuer ist.

Natürlich ist es aufwändig, die Rohstoffe für Akkus aus der Erde zu holen. Öl zu fördern, Uran und Kohle abzubauen ist aber nicht minder schädlich und bei den Ölkatastrophen, die wir bisher so hatten, ist Öl immer ein Risiko. 
Es geht auch nicht darum die 60 Millionen Autos in Deutschland gegen 60 Millionen Autos mit Akkus auszutauschen. Wir müssen vom Individualverkehr weg. Überall da, wo Photovoltaik hinpasst, muss sie gebaut werden. Überall dort, wo Windkraftanlagen stehen können, müssen sie stehen. Offshore Windparks müssen ausgebaut und auch angeschlossen werden.
Brennstoffzelle muss ausgebaut werden. Kreuzfahrschiffe müssen vom Schweröl weg. Man muss nicht unbedingt Äpfel aus Chile oder Neuseeland bei uns kaufen können, hier wachsen genug Äpfel.
Man muss sich auch keine 30 Klamotten im Internet bestellen und 30 wieder zurück schicken.


----------



## Two-Face (21. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es aufwändig, die Rohstoffe für Akkus aus der Erde zu holen. Öl zu fördern, Uran und Kohle abzubauen ist aber nicht minder schädlich und bei den Ölkatastrophen, die wir bisher so hatten, ist Öl immer ein Risiko.


Du musst aber auch fragen, _wer_ denn die ganzen Rohstoffe aus der Erde holt. Derzeit sind das halt leider auch viele unterbezahlte und schlecht ausgestattete afrikanische Arbeiter, von vorwiegend chinesischen Firmen angeheuert für einen Hungerlohn und ohne ausreichende Schutzausrüstung. 
Noch dazu, wohin mit den ganzen kaputten Akkus? Wer entsorgt die und wie? 
Siehe Elektronikschrott.


Threshold schrieb:


> Überall dort, wo Windkraftanlagen stehen können, müssen sie stehen. Offshore Windparks müssen ausgebaut und auch angeschlossen werden.


Es gibt doch nicht mal für die jetzigen Windkraftanlagen genug Leitungen - der Strom wird größtenteils ins Ausland verkauft. 
Und, ein leider nicht ganz unberechtiger Einwand bei Windrädern ist ja immer auch die Gefahr für Vögel und Insekten; Vogelschlag hast du da praktisch immer, Insekten bleiben auf den riesigen Rotorblättern kleben, Schattenwurf und Schallentwicklung kommen ja ebenfalls noch hinzu.



Threshold schrieb:


> Man muss nicht unbedingt Äpfel aus Chile oder Neuseeland bei uns kaufen können, hier wachsen genug Äpfel.
> Man muss sich auch keine 30 Klamotten im Internet bestellen und 30 wieder zurück schicken.


Tja, dazu muss man aber leider wieder sagen, die hiesige Landwirtschaft ist da leider nicht nachhaltig/vielseitig genug.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch fragen, _wer_ denn die ganzen Rohstoffe aus der Erde holt. Derzeit sind das halt leider auch viele unterbezahlte und schlecht ausgestattete afrikanische Arbeiter, von vorwiegend chinesischen Firmen angeheuert für einen Hungerlohn und ohne ausreichende Schutzausrüstung.
> Noch dazu, wohin mit den ganzen kaputten Akkus? Wer entsorgt die und wie?
> Siehe Elektronikschrott.



Vor allem sind das Unternehmen, die sich einen Dreck um die Folgen kümmern. Das sieht man ja gut am Niger Delta, das schon verseucht ist, weil es Shell schlicht egal ist, was da passiert.
Und das kannst du eben ausbreiten über die gesamte Welt. Wenn ein Unternehmen Rohstoffe fördern will, muss es eben einen Plan vorlegen, der sich nicht nur mit der Förderung beschäftigt sondern auch mit dem, was danach kommt. Also wie man die Schäden wieder beseitigt.
Man muss die Unternehmen also mehr zwingen. Funktioniert global halt nicht. Aber das muss man ändern, wenn man weiterhin eine Lebensgrundlage haben will.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt doch nicht mehr für die jetzigen Windkraftanlagen genug Leitungen - wird größtenteils ins Ausland verkauft.
> Und, ein leider nicht ganz unberechtiger Einwand bei Windrädern ist ja immer auch die Gefahr für Vögel und Insekten; Vogelschlag hast du da praktisch immer, Insekten bleiben auf den riesigen Rotorblättern kleben, Schattenwurf und Schallentwicklung kommen ja ebenfalls noch hinzu.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft. 18 Millionen Vögel sterben in Deutschland an Scheiben, wie viele Vögel von Hauskatzen getötet werden, weiß niemand, da die Haustierlobby jede Art von Statistik verhindert.
Hast du etwa zu viele AFd Werbespots gesehen? 
Genauso die Sache mit dem Wolf. Wie viele Menschen werden vom Wolf attackiert? 
Wie viele Menschen werden eigentlich von Hunden verletzt? Hmm -- ich würde annehmen, dass der Familienhund deutlich gefährlicher ist.
Wie viele Tiere sterben eigentlich wegen Feinstaub von Kohlekraftwerken? Oder wie viele Fische sterben, weil das Wasser im Fluss durch das Atomkraftwerk zu warm geworden ist?
Du wirst immer "Schwund" bei der Energiegewinnung haben. Das lässt sich nicht verhindern. Die Frage ist eben, was für alle besser ist und lieber hab ich doch bei mir auf der Wiese ein Windkraftwerk stehen als nebenan ein Atomkraftwerk.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, dazu muss man aber leider wieder sagen, die hiesige Landwirtschaft ist da leider nicht nachhaltig/vielseitig genug.



Das liegt ja aber daran, dass Größe subventioniert wird. Das muss man eben ändern. Nur wer nachhaltig arbeitet, darf noch Subventionen erhalten. Alle anderen nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du etwa zu viele AFd Werbespots gesehen?


Warum sollte ich das von der AfD haben?
Ich kenne völlig unbedarfte Bürger, die mit der AfD überhaupt nichts am Hut haben, aber halt nunmal trotzdem Windräder auf die eine oder andere Art und Weise kritisch sehen. Bloß weil andere Arten der Energieerzeugung selbstverständlich noch viel schädlicher für Flora und Fauna sein können, sollte man eben alles andere nicht unter den Teppich kehren. Das hat mit der AfD grundsätzlich mal nichts zu tun.

Und die Sorge wegen dem Wolf ist i.A. weniger auf den Menschen bezogen, sondern auf die Nutztierhaltung. Und da hat der Wolf leider schon öfter zugeschlagen...


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

Wie gesagt, dann müsstest du Scheiben verbieten.
Und ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Insekten durch Rasenmäher ums Leben kommen.
wie viele Igel werden eigentlich pro Jahr überfahren? Und was ist mit den Hasen?

und bei den Nutztieren ist das doch einfach. Herdenschutzhunde. Sind tolle Tiere. Der Staat könnte sich ja an der Finanzierung beteiligen.
Wer seine Schafe auf der Weide frei laufen lässt, kriegt einen Zuschuss für Herdenschutzhunde und dann kommt auch kein Wolf mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, dann müsstest du Scheiben verbieten.
> Und ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Insekten durch Rasenmäher ums Leben kommen.
> wie viele Igel werden eigentlich pro Jahr überfahren? Und was ist mit den Hasen?



Ja erzähl das Mal Teilen der B'90 Grünen Schwachmatten. 
Aus der Gegend wo ich ursprünglich herkomme sollten auch vor 5 Jahren Windräder gebaut werden, es waren die Grünen die den Bau bis heute verhindern, angeblich weil genau da plötzlich eine sehr seltene Vogelart nistet, genau in dem Waldabschnitt wo die Windräder gebaut werden sollten.
 Die besagten seltenen Vögel konnte innerhalb von 5 Jahren aber niemand sichten, nicht das dies eine Rolle spielen würde, gebaut werden dürfen die Windräder trotzdem nicht.

Grüner Umwelt- / Klimaschutz sieht halt  am Ende so bei den Grünen aus, Windräder überall, aber bitte keines vor meiner Haustür, dann werden die Gesetze für den Naturschutz missbraucht um den Bau zu verhindern.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja erzähl das Mal Teilen der B'90 Grünen Schwachmatten.



Die Grünen weigern sich die Impfpflicht mit zu unterstützten.
Tja, Klientelpolitik eben. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grüner Umwelt- / Klimaschutz sieht halt  am Ende so bei den Grünen aus, Windräder überall, aber bitte keines vor meiner Haustür, dann werden die Gesetze für den Naturschutz missbraucht um den Bau zu verhindern.



Na ja, lustig ist ja auch der Söder, der meint, dass er gerne schon 2030 die Kohlekraftwerke abschalten würde.
Klar, in Bayern gibt es keine Kohlekraftwerke.
Aber wieso weigern sich die Bayern so beharrlich, neue Stromleitungen zu ziehen, damit sie den Strom der Offshore Windanlagen nutzen zu können?
Und wieso investieren die Energieunternehmen kein Geld in neue Leitungen?
Immerhin haben die Bürger das Stromnetz mal mit ihren Steuergeldern bezahlt und der Staat hat es den Unternehmen geschenkt.


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (22. September 2019)

Der ganze Spuk mit den nun neuen Klimapakt und der CO2-"Bepreisung"  wird mit der nächsten, spätestens mit der übernächsten Wahl vorbei sein. Dann sind die einhergehenden Kosten beim Endverbraucher angekommen. Die EEG Umlage geht noch einigermaßen. Gas- und Ölheizungen werden mit Strafzahlungen belegt bzw. werden verboten. Der Strompreis soll bei irgendwo um die 25 Cent/kwh festgesetzt werden, da Stromheizungen auf diesem Weg wieder attraktiver gemacht werden sollen.... Wie war das damals noch mit den Nachtspeicheröfen...?

Ich selbst besitze zwei Dieselautos (EUR4 Plakette). Steuern kosten mich die beiden zusammen im Jahr ca. 800 EUR. Niemals würde ich daran denken, mir ein Elektroauto anzuschaffen. Dazu fahre ich zu viel Langstrecke. Aus meinem Mandantenkreis hat sich nur ein Unternehmer für seine Frau ein Elektroauto (BMW) angeschafft, damit sie die Einkäufe im Edeka klimaneutral nach hause schafft und somit ein gutes standing im Ort vorzeigen kann.

Und alle Kosten, die durch die ganzen Klima-Steuern anfallen, werde ich, sofern umlagefähig, an meine Mieter (12 Wohnungen) weitergeben. Dürfen die sich damit rumschlagen.


----------



## Mr.Korky (23. September 2019)

FEIN die "Klima neutralität" zu nutzen um Personal zu sparen .
den die e-autos könne dan auch bestimmt autonom fahren( erleichtert den übergang). 
irgendwie muss er ja die 35milliarden die seine Frau bekommen hat  zurück bekommen .
bald gibt es bestimmt wieder so einen inustriellen einschnitt wie bei der Spinning jenny , 
nur das past nicht zu unserem kapitalismus


----------



## TheComedian18 (23. September 2019)

Ich frage mich, wenn das jeder so handhaben würde wie Amazon, wie soll man dann noch bei denen einkaufen können, wenn sich keiner einen Einkauf bei Amazon mehr leisten kann?


----------



## FaustDick (23. September 2019)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> E-Autos sind nach Außen eine völlige Mogelpackung ... den Leuten wird ein gutes Gewissen beim Kauf eingeredet, die dreckige Wahrheit logischerweise verschweigen.



Um nichts anderes geht es in Deutschland doch: Gewissensbefriedigung. FfF und Co. sind doch an Heuchelei nicht zu überbieten! Wohlstandskinder demonstrieren gegen den Wohlstand, weil sie es sich leisten können...so lächerlich! 

"Etwa 33 Millionen Tonnen CO2-Emissionen im Jahr werden durch den Betrieb des Internets und internetfähiger Geräte verursacht – so viel wie der innerdeutsche Flugverkehr. Tendenz stetig steigend." (Quelle: Energiefresser Internet - Die OEkobilanz eines Mausklicks | Startseite | SWR odysso | SWR.de)

Sollen die Damen und Herren "Klimaaktivisten" doch bitte vorerst mal ihre Smartphones, Tablets und Co. abschaffen um ihren Co2-Fußabdruck zu verkleinern bevor sie gegen Automobil und Flugzeug demonstrieren und die Geräte ihrer SUV-fahrenden Eltern gleich mit, schließlich sind die bösen Erwachsenen ja Schuld an der Misere.

Das Beste ist ja noch, dass die gleichen Personen, die jetzt den großangelegten Klimaschutz einfordern, in der Regel demselben Klientel entspringen, die die völlig unregulierte Einwanderung aus dem arabischen und afrikanischen Raum befürworten, wo man sich rein rational mal die Fragen stellen sollte, in wie weit der durchschnittliche arabische oder afrikanische Migrant irgendetwas mit Umwelt-  und Klimaschutz am Hut hat. Den interessiert vorerst mal - verständlicherweise - der westliche Wohlstand und sonst nix.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

Herbststurm schrieb:


> Wie die Rohstoffe für die Batterien gewonnen werden, wird dabei immer verschwiegen. ( gibt genug Dokus darüber )


Nein, darüber wird offen geredet und zum Glück beginnt in Chile jetzt der Betrieb einer deutschen Firma mit hohem Unweltstandard und niedrigen Wasserverbrauch. Es wird nicht so enden wie mir dem angebauten Ölsanden in Kanada, damit genug Sprit für Raser-SUVs vorhanden ist.

Darüber hinaus verschweigen die Kritiker an Lithiumförderung, dass wir nur einmal die Sauerrei der Förderung haben, danach ist der Akku vorhanden und kann recyzelt werden. Schon heute werden wirtschaftlich über 70% des Lithiums aus alten Batterien geholt und das sind erste Pilotanlagen. Es ist merklich einfacher, Batterien aufzuarbeiten, als neu zu fertigen. Es geht also "nur" um die erste Herstellung. 

Mit Verbrennern dagegen hast du mit jedem neuen Fahrzeug dieselbe Verschwendung. Das mein ´Lieber, verheimlichen Dir Deine "Skeptikerseiten" natürlich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....es waren die Grünen die den Bau bis heute verhindern, angeblich weil genau da plötzlich eine sehr seltene Vogelart nistet....


Es waren bestimmt nicht "Dir Grünen", sondern einzelne wenige Menschen z.B. vom NaBu, die in unserem Rechtstaat alle rechtstaatlichen Mittel nutzen. Und hast Du ein Problem mit Naturschutz? Wir müssen darum abwägen, was wo gebaut wird. Wir sind nicht in den siebzigern, in denen gedankenlos Kernkraftwerke gebaut wurden und man später bemerkte, dass Flüsse zu warm werden oder das man ja urplötzlich Endlagern muss.



Mr.Korky schrieb:


> FEIN die "Klima neutralität" zu nutzen um Personal zu sparen .


Das ist doch sinnvoll. Je weniger Zeit wir mit diesen monotonen Standardaufgaben verschwenden. umso mehr Zeit haben wir für wichtige Dinge. Wie z.B. das programmieren toller neuer Spiele und den Bau von tollen VR-Räumen mit VR-Brillen. Statt also in Zukunft Energie beim Fliegen zu schwenden, machen wir Sommerurlaub in der Holosuite.



FaustDick schrieb:


> Das Beste ist ja noch, dass die gleichen  Personen, die jetzt den großangelegten Klimaschutz einfordern, in der  Regel demselben Klientel entspringen, die die völlig unregulierte  Einwanderung aus dem arabischen und afrikanischen Raum befürworten,  .


Der Unterschied zwischen Asyl und Einwanderung ist Dir bekannt? Aber ja, man findet eine hohe Überdecken der Menschenfeinde, die sowohl Menschenrechte ablehnen als auch kein Problem damit haben, zukünftige Generationen gnadenlos zu vergiften. Menschenfeinde halt...


----------



## PureLuck (23. September 2019)

FaustDick schrieb:


> Das Beste ist ja noch, dass die gleichen Personen, die jetzt den großangelegten Klimaschutz einfordern, in der Regel demselben Klientel entspringen, die die völlig unregulierte Einwanderung aus dem arabischen und afrikanischen Raum befürworten, wo man sich rein rational mal die Fragen stellen sollte, in wie weit der durchschnittliche arabische oder afrikanische Migrant irgendetwas mit Umwelt-  und Klimaschutz am Hut hat. Den interessiert vorerst mal - verständlicherweise - der westliche Wohlstand und sonst nix.



Die Kollegen aus dem nahen Osten fahren aber wenigstens in der Regel keine Autos und Fleisch essen sie auch relativ wenig.
Also selbst wenn die Migranten mit Umwelt- und Klimaschutz nichts am Hut haben, so sind sie für das Klima doch weitaus unschädlicher als der gemeine Deutsche. 
Aber ja, die Migranten sind schuld!!!11elf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn die Migranten mit Umwelt- und Klimaschutz nichts am Hut haben, so sind sie für das Klima doch weitaus unschädlicher als der gemeine Deutsche.


Es ist doch das liebste Argument der _"Ich muss doch nichts machen, wir Deutschen [1% der Weltbevölkerung] sind doch nur für 2% der Emissionen verantwortlich"_-Gruppe, dass sie neuerdings den Zug der Überbevökerung entdeckt haben. Soso, "schuld" ist als der vegetarische Inder, der ohne Stromanschluss Linsen anbaut. Soso.

Die Erde trägt problemlos 20 Milliarden dieser Menschen, oder eben 200 Millionen Amerikaner, die mit ihrem Lebensstil alles verbrauchen, was nachwächst. Wenn ich dieses "Argument" Überbevölkerung höre, ist die einzige Antwort: "Lass dich sofort sterilisieren"


Wer hats gemacht? Einfach mal schnell das Integral unter der Kurve seit der industriellen Revolution erzeugen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: https://wiki.bildungsserver.de/klim.../350px-Kohlenstoff_Emission_nach_Regionen.png


----------



## PureLuck (23. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus verschweigen die Kritiker an Lithiumförderung, dass wir nur einmal die Sauerrei der Förderung haben, danach ist der Akku vorhanden und kann recyzelt werden. Schon heute werden wirtschaftlich über 70% des Lithiums aus alten Batterien geholt und das sind erste Pilotanlagen. Es ist merklich einfacher, Batterien aufzuarbeiten, als neu zu fertigen. Es geht also "nur" um die erste Herstellung.



Eine deutsche Firma soll sogar 96% der Materialien aus solchen Akkus wiedergewinnen: Duesenfeld Akku-Recycling: Schreddern fuer die E-Auto-Zukunft - auto motor und sport

Allerdings sind das dann auch nur wieder Rohmaterialien, die zur Produktion eines neuen Akkus genutzt werden können. Ein neuer Akku muss also immer produziert werden.
Mit "Aufarbeitung" hat das das doch nichts zu tun. Ist ein Akku "tot", dann muss er recycelt werden und ein neuer ran. Es ist also nicht wirklich nur die erste Herstellung. Oder wie meinst du das?
Neben Metallen werden doch auch Chemikalien genutzt. Über die Belastung durch Chemikalien und chemische Prozesse habe ich noch nicht viel gelesen, aber da sehe ich ebenfalls eher einen Knackpunkt in Sachen Umweltschutz, als an dem Stammtisch-Argument "die Produktion eines Akkus brauch ja auch Strom, duh".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Eine deutsche Firma soll sogar 96% der Materialien aus solchen Akkus wiedergewinnen: Duesenfeld Akku-Recycling: Schreddern fuer die E-Auto-Zukunft - auto motor und sport
> 
> Allerdings sind das dann auch nur wieder Rohmaterialien, die zur Produktion eines neuen Akkus genutzt werden können. Ein neuer Akku muss also immer produziert werden.
> Mit "Aufarbeitung" hat das das doch nichts zu tun. Ist ein Akku "tot", dann muss er recycelt werden und ein neuer ran. Es ist also nicht wirklich nur die erste Herstellung. Oder wie meinst du das?


Ich meine damit, dass als einzige "Umweltsauerei" der Energieverbrauch des Rezykling anfällt, weil im Idealfall alle eingesetzten chemischen Stoffe ebenso wiederverwendbar sind. Und wenn diese Energie dann reine EE ist, haben wir ein autorkes System, ober weitere Umweltbelastung.

Klar kostet es eine Menge Energie, aber es kann EE sind. Auto fahren mit fossilem Öl, wir haben nicht genug Biomasse auf der Erde, um alle heutigen Autis mit Biosprit fahren zu lassen. Reicht nicht. Das sieht elektrisch ganz anders aus, denn die Sonne produziert genug Energie für alles, was wir machen. Wir müssen sie nbur anzapfen und das ist nunmal teurer, als Öl zu verbrennen, was aus dem Boden sprudelt.


----------



## PureLuck (23. September 2019)

Wobei der Akku nur ein Teil der Gleichung ist.
Was ist mit den vergleichsweise hohen Anschaffungskosten eines E-Autos?
Was ist mit den vergleichsweise hohen Reparaturkosten eines E-Autos?
Was ist mit der flächendeckenden Abdeckung von E-Zapfsäulen.
Was ist mit den restlichen Materialien, die so für den Bau eines Kfz benötigt werden?
Unmengen an Plastik, Reifen noch und nöcher, Kilometer an Kabelsträngen...
Ok, wird alles recycelt, aber den derzeitigen Trend zum Jahreswagen und beinahe jährlichem Modellwechsel der Hersteller, kann ich irgendwie nichts abgewinnen.
Es werden mehr Autos produziert als recycelt und stehen sich dann in aller Welt die Reifen platt, weil keiner die Karren brauch.

Ich mag das Konzept E-Auto im Ist-Zustand auf keinen Fall verteufeln, persönlich fühle ich mich allerdings wohler, ältere Autos zu fahren, bis sie sprichwörtlich auseinander fallen und sie auch über die Wirtschaftlichkeit hinweg, immer wieder reparieren zu lassen. Ob das besser für die Umwelt ist?  Fühlt sich richtiger an, als aller 2/3 Jahre ein neues Auto auf Pump zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2019)

Was für hohe Reparaturkosten?
Alleine was alles am Verbrennungsmotor kaputt gehen kann. Das fällt beim Elektromotor weg.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es waren bestimmt nicht "Dir Grünen", sondern einzelne wenige Menschen z.B. vom NaBu, die in unserem Rechtstaat alle rechtstaatlichen Mittel nutzen. Und hast Du ein Problem mit Naturschutz? Wir müssen darum abwägen, was wo gebaut wird. Wir sind nicht in den siebzigern, in denen gedankenlos Kernkraftwerke gebaut wurden und man später bemerkte, dass Flüsse zu warm werden oder das man ja urplötzlich Endlagern muss.



Mein liebes Rotkaepchen, warst du davon direkt mitbetroffen, oder meine Eltern und damit indirekt auch ich, oder was soll dieses inhaltsleere Geschwafel darüber das der Sachverhalt ganz anders sei und es so dass es dort um Naturschutz gegangen sei?
Es waren Lokalpolitiker der Grünen die dort beim Nein zum Windpark mitdemonstriert haben, "zufällig" auch der gleiche Politiker die sich im Nachbarort erst 2 Jahre zuvor ein Haus gekauft hat und dann auch die Geschichte mit der seltenen Vogelart mitinitiiert hat und sich daran störte das man von seinem Haus aus die Windräder quasi direkt im Sichtfeld haben wird.

Da ging es nie um Naturschutz, da ging es nur eiskalt darum den Naturschutz dazu zu missbrauchen um persönliche Interessen durchzuboxen, eben keine Windräder vor der Nase zu haben, wenn man im Garten sitzt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da ging es nicht um Naturschutz, da ging es nur eiskalt darum den Naturschutz dazu zu missbrauchen um persönliche Interessen durchzuboxen, eben keine Windräder vor der Nase zu haben, wenn man im Garten sitzt.


Dann wurde es doch aufgedeckt und ein phöser Mann hat hoffentlich sein Fett wegbekommen.

Ich störe mich daran, dass mit einem Beispiel eine ganze Partei diskreditiert wurde. Darum die Antwort.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Dann wurde es doch aufgedeckt und ein phöser Mann hat hoffentlich sein Fett wegbekommen.



Nein, eben nicht, weil unser Rechtsstaat halt super funktioniert. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich störe mich daran, dass mit einem Beispiel eine ganze Partei diskreditiert wurde. Darum die Antwort.



Du diskreditierst doch auch gerne alle Männer, warum also so selektiv beim Störempfinden sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Wobei der Akku nur ein Teil der Gleichung ist.
> Was ist mit den vergleichsweise hohen Anschaffungskosten eines E-Autos?
> Was ist mit den vergleichsweise hohen Reparaturkosten eines E-Autos?
> Was ist mit der flächendeckenden Abdeckung von E-Zapfsäulen.
> ...


Irgendwie hast Du Dich mit dem Konzept nicht weiter beschäftigt, oder?
- Die Kosten der Autos OHNE Batterie ist merklich tiefer als vergleichbarer Verbrenner
- Was für Reparaturkosten meinst Du? Werkstääten zittern vor E.Fahrzeuigen, weil es das mit Reperaturen war
- Strom liegt überall. Und ja, Zapfsäulen müssen gebaut werden. Ist nicht teurer als Parkuhren, davon hatten wie einige hunderttausend
- Stahl und Plastik lässt sich prima recyceln

Aber Du hast Recht, das Fahrrad ist unschlagbar. Dann erkläre das deinen Mitbürgern, dass Du dafür bist, sämtliche Autos zu unterbinden. Radikal, aber für den Ressourcenverbrauch gut.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du diskreditierst doch auch gerne alle Männer


Das ist ja wohl etwas ganz anderes 
  

Es geht nur darum, Männer mit dem zu konfrontieren, 
was Männer machen, also rauben, plündern, vergewaltigen!
  


  und


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (23. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum, Männer mit dem zu konfrontieren,
> was Männer machen, also rauben, plündern, vergewaltigen!



Welche Männer machen denn sowas? Kannst du das näher erläutern?


----------



## Leob12 (23. September 2019)

sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Welche Männer machen denn sowas? Kannst du das näher erläutern?


Die bösen, toxischen und maskulinen Männer. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightslaver (23. September 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl etwas ganz anderes
> 
> 
> Es geht nur darum, Männer mit dem zu konfrontieren,
> ...



Las uns doch unsere männliche Natur, immerhin müssen wir das auch nur machen weil Frauen seit Jahrtausenden unfähig sind ihre Konflikte selbst auszutragen und teure Designerkleider und Schmuck tragen wollen, der irgendwie bezahlt werden muss. 
Erst die Männer dazu erziehen für einen zu rauben, plündern und vergewaltigen und dann hinterher beschweren das sie so sind wie man sie sich erzogen hat. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Warum sind 95% der Gefängnisinsassen Männer?
> Warum werden 95% der schweren Körperverletzungen von Männern begangen?



Weil Männer Körperverletzungen durch Frauen kaum zur Anzeige bringen, genauso häusliche Gewalt durch Frauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

Off Topic -


sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Welche Männer machen denn sowas? Kannst du das näher erläutern?


Warum sind 95% der Gefängnisinsassen Männer? 
Warum werden 95% der schweren Körperverletzungen von Männern begangen?

Das ist in allen Kulturen so, auch wenn bestimmte Gruppen gerne willkürliche
andere verursachende Gruppen suchen. Das einzig gemeinsame aller schweren
Straftaten ist, dass sie von Männern begangen werden. Aber das hören natürlich
unsere Freunde der NSAfD nicht gerne. Das ist dann natürlich sofort phöser
Gendermainstream und so ,,,,

Darum geht es, das hat aber wenig mit dem Thema Elektrofahrzeuge zu tun, 
das ist nur ein "running Gag", leider keiner mit wirklich lustigem Hintergrund, 
zwischen dem Nightslaver und mir.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Erst die Männer dazu erziehen für einen zu  rauben, plündern und vergewaltigen und dann hinterher beschweren das sie  so sind wie man sie erzogen hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Is schon klar, Ihr seit die aaaarmen Opfer und Frauen sind die wirklichen Täter,
Ja neee, ist klar.

- On Topic -
Und jetzt zurück zu Elektrofahrzeugen


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2019)

Bzgl. Bauen: Da hat man auch weiterhin die Idiotie, dass es auch weiterhin günstiger ist neue Flächen zu versiegeln, statt Industrieruinen und -brachen, die teils schon seit Jahrzehnten vor sich hingammeln, abzureißen und dort was neues hinzubauen. Fast so, als ob man unbegrenzt Land zur Verfügung hat und Flächenversiegelung kein Problem sei. Aktuelles Beispiel aus Erfurt: Fruchtbarer Boden oder Hightech: Entscheidung zum Urbicher Gewerbegebiet | Leben | Thueringer Allgemeine
Wobei es da noch interessant wird, wie es weitergeht: Gewerbegebiet bei Urbich beinahe beerdigt | Erfurt | Thueringer Allgemeine
Es sollen Vertragsstrafen für etwas fällig werden, was noch gar nicht beschlossen wurde, wenn es nicht beschlossen wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So kann man auch versuchen Demokratie zu torpedieren. Und dann wundern sich die dafür verantwortlichen Parteien, dass sie immer weniger Stimmen bekommen... 



sauerkraut4tw schrieb:


> Welche Männer machen denn sowas? Kannst du das näher erläutern?


Rotkaeppchen will nur mal wieder von ihrem biblischen Alter ablenken und was sie so treibt:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZA0fzIvjObU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> ... statt Industrieruinen und -brachen, die teils schon seit Jahrzehnten vor sich hingammeln, abzureißen und dort was neues hinzubauen. ...


Dann hätte man Entsorgungskosten. Also lässt man den verseuchten Boden einfach verseuchten Boden bleiben und baut, wenn der Mantel der Verschwiegenheit dick genug geworden ist, Kindergärten und Krankenhäuser auf die alten verseuchten Grundstücke. Ist doch klar, oder?

Was mich am meisten ärgert, ist, dass die Bundesbahn ihre stillgelegten Strecken verkauft hat. Das wären heute perfekte Fahrradfernreisewege. Schön eben mit wenig Steigung und breit genau. Dazu wären es ideale Stecken für Netze. Und diese Idioten haben das Land für einen Appel und nen Ei verkauft. Das ist ökologisch so ein Wahnsinn. Auch eine Reaktivierung als Bahnstrecke ist mit dem Verkauf ausgeschlossen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Rotkaeppchen will nur mal wieder von ihrem biblischen Alter ablenken und was sie so treibt:


Ja, ich bin bei den grauen Panthern und stolz drauf. Wir wissen übrigens wo Du wohnst und wo Dein Auto steht!!


----------



## Kuhprah (23. September 2019)

Auch dazu denkend ass man beim E-Auto eigentlich nen Kreislauf hat. Man baut einmal das Fahrzeug mit Batterie und nutz tes dann 20 oder 300.000km ohne viel ersetzen zu müssen. Im Idealfall mit Strom aus EE wieder aufladen. Beim normalen Auto füllst du alle 700km 50 Liter Treibstoff ein der dann verbrannt wird und weg ist. Unwiederbringlich verloren.  Das Geld für die Anschaffung davon wandert aus dem Land komplett raus. Bei Strom bleibt das Geld hingegen im Land. Dazu kommen alle 20tkm rund 5 Liter Motorenöl. Das kann man aber immerhin noch recyceln.. 

Ich jedenfalls kann mir nicht mehr vorstellen je wieder ein Auto zu kaufen das einen Verbrennungsmotor hat... das ist irgendwie sowas von retro. Und es wird bald relativ viel Auswahl geben, so dass mehr und mehr Leute die wollen auch umsteigen können.  Und je weniger das in D passiert desto mehr Autos bleiben für den Rest der Welt  Ihr könnt dann gucken was ihr macht wenn es fast nichts anderes mehr gibt


----------



## PureLuck (23. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was für hohe Reparaturkosten?
> Alleine was alles am Verbrennungsmotor kaputt gehen kann. Das fällt beim Elektromotor weg.





Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Irgendwie hast Du Dich mit dem Konzept nicht weiter beschäftigt, oder?
> - Die Kosten der Autos OHNE Batterie ist merklich tiefer als vergleichbarer Verbrenner
> - Was für Reparaturkosten meinst Du? Werkstääten zittern vor E.Fahrzeuigen, weil es das mit Reperaturen war
> - Strom liegt überall. Und ja, Zapfsäulen müssen gebaut werden. Ist nicht teurer als Parkuhren, davon hatten wie einige hunderttausend
> ...



Natürlich gibt es beim Verbrennungsmotor mehr Teile, die kaputtgehen können. Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass die Reparatur (und doch, da muss man einen defekten Akku mit einschließen) beim E-Auto *auf lange Sicht* teurer ist als beim Verbrennungsmotor. Ich rede als Fan älterer Autos hier nicht von 5 Jahren, eher von 10+.
Ein paar Anhaltspunkte:
Ein neuer Akku kann leicht 5 stellig kosten. (nochmal, auch das ist ein Teil, was irgendwann repariert/ersetzt werden muss)
Ja, durch Rekuperation ist der Verschleiß der Bremsen geringer. Allerdings sind die Bremsscheiben dadurch anfälliger Rost anzusetzen. Eine arg gammlige Bremsscheibe muss auch gewechselt werden.
Durch das viel höhere anliegende Drehmoment werden Teile zur Kraftübertragung (z.B. Antriebswellen) auf Zeit stärker beansprucht als bei einem Diesel.
Defekte Steuergeräte und die damit zusammenhängende Fehlersuche in der Elektrik sehe ich als komplizierter und somit teurer an.
Marode Kabelbäume sind nicht nur teurer (weil mehr Kabel) sondern unter Umständen auch gefährlicher (Beispiel Radnabenmotor, der noch für PKW getestet wird, fackelt die auf Grund eines Kurzschlusses ab).
Klar hat ein Elektromotor auch bei weitem weniger bewegliche und damit dem Verschleiß ausgesetzte Teile. Aber auch ein E-Motor kann kaputt gehen. Kann der mit "Einzelteilen" wieder flott gemacht werden? Eher nicht. Komplettausbau und ab zur Revision bzw. Neuteil muss ran.
Mit dem ausdrücklichen Hinweis, dass ich da Betriebsflüssigkeiten und Verschleißteile wie Bremsen (Scheiben und Klötze) nicht mit hineinzähle, sehe ich persönlich Reparaturen als teurer an.

"Strom liegt überall" ist auch nicht ganz richtig.
Zu Ladesäulen gehört auch Platz zum Parken der Autos dazu.
Für sowas müssen Kabel gelegt werden, um das richtig auszubauen. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob du weißt, wie viel Tiefbauleistungen kosten. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht billig.
Weiterhin reicht es nicht einfach überall nur Säulen hinzusetzen. Das Backbone muss auch auf die Strommengen angepasst werden.

Natürlich lässt sich Stahl und Plastik prima recyceln. Du hast mich vielleicht nicht ganz verstanden. Ich will keinem das Rad aus Gründen des Umweltschutz aufschwatzen (wäre auch arg heuchlerisch, bei 2 Autos, die über 20 Jahre alt sind). Ich fände es nur gut, wenn die Überproduktion an Automobilen mal wieder etwas eingeschränkt werden würde.
Weiterhin ist das Konzept E-Auto gut. Es hängen bezüglich unserer Umwelt aber eben noch mehr Faktoren dran als nur der Akku. Man muss der Masse eben das ganze Konzept schmackhaft machen, was eben nicht nur beim Kauf eines Autos anfängt und dem Verkauf des selbigen nach 5 Jahren endet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. September 2019)

PureLuck schrieb:


> ... Allerdings bin ich der Meinung....


Reden wir in zehn Jahren drüber, dann gibt es belastbare Zahlen.


----------



## BrutusIX (23. September 2019)

Wie sich hier mal wieder alle mit ihren gegenseitigen "Fachwissen" bekämpfen und am Ende hat sowieso keiner wirklich Recht,weil alle weit weniger Ahnung haben wie das läuft,da das "Wissen" im besten Fall aus irgendwelche Zeitschriften oder 0815 Foren stammt 

Irgendwie süß :'D


----------



## Leob12 (23. September 2019)

BrutusIX schrieb:


> Wie sich hier mal wieder alle mit ihren gegenseitigen "Fachwissen" bekämpfen und am Ende hat sowieso keiner wirklich Recht,weil alle weit weniger Ahnung haben wie das läuft,da das "Wissen" im besten Fall aus irgendwelche Zeitschriften oder 0815 Foren stammt
> 
> Irgendwie süß :'D



Fast so süß wie du. Du hast alles durchschaut und bald öffnet sich dein drittes Auge. Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krautmausch (24. September 2019)

Und wenn sie mit Kohlestrom geladen werden, ist mir das eigentlich auch egal. Hauptsache, sie blubbern und stinkern nicht mehr vor unseren Haustüren vor sich hin.


----------

